# how to tell my mom i want to go to therapy?



## tk6991 (Mar 30, 2013)

so i've been doing some research and i'm 99 percent sure i have SA, at least mildly. it' always been not that great, but i'm going to college in a year, and i'm really anxiouse about making new friends, i honestly can't remember the last time a made a new one all to myself, ususually i just make new ones by association because my friends are friends with them and we all hang out together. anyways, i've come to terms with myself that i have this disorder, and i think i'm ready to get some help for it, because i want to make new friends when i go away. i kind of want to start a new life, one where SA isn't holding me back as much.

the problem is that although i've accepted my SA, i really don't think i can tell my mom. I can't even tell her the simplest things, things that shouldn't even be embarrassing to me, and everytime i've come close to telling her my brain just comes in and tells me that she'll think it's stupid, and that she'll downplay, and won't get me the help i need. a couple years ago she forced me to see a therapist bc she thought something was wrong with me (probably that i had SA), but i just lied my way through the 2 sessions she made me do. i didn't want to admit to myself that i had an issue, so i resisted the help she tried to give me, and now i feel like she won't beleive me that i have this problem bc i already fooled that other therapist.

so not only can't i tell my mom that i want help for SA because of my SA, but my anxiety is made even worse by the fact that i already was "diagnosed" as being fine. I honestly don't know what to do. i would send her an email, but then i would have to talk to her afterwords, which i know i won't be able to handle.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

When I first started therapy, I went to my college's psychological services because I didn't want to tell my parents (for reasons very similar to what you described) and it was affordable for me. However, I did eventually tell them I'd been in therapy, and they were actually very supportive and helped me find a better, more experienced therapist than the one I'd been seeing. I really didn't want to tell them, but I'm glad that I did now.

I'm not saying you should talk to your mom if you don't want to - but you never know until you try. I have a very hard time talking with my parents about things like that too. I usually write down what I'm going to say beforehand .... I find that helps me sometimes.

There are also low-fee places where you can get therapy. I've never tried them, but I've heard if you google "low fee therapy [your city]", you may be able to find something you can afford on your own.

Just my two cents ... hope it is helpful to you.


----------

